# Uh Oh. TCR Tmobile broken bottle mount.



## schen (Feb 17, 2007)

I was putting another bottle cage on the seat-tube, while tightening the bolts the bottom bolt made a horrible pop/crack noise (I was NOT overtightening either) The internal bolt receiver (or whatever its called) broke off and now the bolt is stuck spinning in unison with it so I can't remove it. I was able to CAREFULLY cut the cage off. What now, cut the bolt? Can it be fixed? Thanks


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Here are a couple of posts that may help. Be very careful with the carbon fiber. If you break or cut it, it will be new frame time. A lot of the threads I found said to avoid the hassle and take to the LBS to have them get it out or fixed. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=60846&highlight=spinning+bottle+cage+bolt


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81894&highlight=spinning+bottle+cage+bolt


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

schen said:


> I was putting another bottle cage on the seat-tube, while tightening the bolts the bottom bolt made a horrible pop/crack noise (I was NOT overtightening either) The internal bolt receiver (or whatever its called) broke off and now the bolt is stuck spinning in unison with it so I can't remove it. I was able to CAREFULLY cut the cage off. What now, cut the bolt? Can it be fixed? Thanks


how can you be so sure?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

schen said:


> I was putting another bottle cage on the seat-tube, while tightening the bolts the bottom bolt made a horrible pop/crack noise (I was NOT overtightening either) The internal bolt receiver (or whatever its called) broke off and now the bolt is stuck spinning in unison with it so I can't remove it. I was able to CAREFULLY cut the cage off. What now, cut the bolt? Can it be fixed? Thanks


I have an automotive background and am familiar with this issue:

The water bottle bolt grommet is basically a rivetnut. It is installed by drilling a hole, inserting the rivetnut, and using a tool to compress the inner flange to the outer. So it's a very tight friction fit. When you say it made a sound, I can only imagine this is when it broke loose. Not enough compressive force was used to install the rivetnut.

While it sounds counterintuituve, you can try to install a bolt and tighten it to get the inner flange to compress again. Problem is, the grommet may turn when you try to tighten the bolt. Only recourse here is put duct tape on the frame so you don't scratch it, grab the outer flange of the grommet with a Vise Grip, and try to tighten the bolt. 

If this doesn't work, you will need to drill out the grommet. You still have to hold the grommet in place because it will probably rotate with the drill bit. And you need to use the right size drill bit so you don't drill the hole in the frame oversize.

All this being said, it's not for the feint of heart. I would suggest you have an experienced LBS do this. They may even have the rivetnut tool and threaded adapters. Is it a new frame? I personally would complain to Giant and have them fix the problem or maybe even replace the frame. This shouldn't happen with those grommets.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

No big deal, Giant has a procedure for this. My LBS has a mechanic that is certified for this, there is just a special rivet gun and they either repair the existing bottle lug or install a new one. Worst case scenario there is no certified mechanic and you have to send it back to Giant for them to fix it under warranty.


----------

